# Thomas Case on Christ’s excommunication of unrighteous excommunicators



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 25, 2020)

In case of _undue exclusion from Church Ordinances,_ of such as _Christ would not_ have _excluded._ Our Lord Jesus hath foretold, that _the power of the keys_ should fall (sometimes) into such hands, as would so diametrically pervert the use of them, as that oft-times none should be _excluded,_ but whom Christ would have _admitted;_ nor _admitted,_ but such as Christ would have _shut out.

They shall put You out of their Synagogues,_ i. e. _Excommunicate you: You,_ my _Disciples; you,_ my _Friends._ Hard measure! I, but here is comfort; the time is coming, wherein all the Elect shall be Congregated into one _universal Assembly,_ never to suffer _exclusion_ or _ejectment_ any more to all Eternity. And then their unrighteous _Excommunicators_ shall be righteously _Excommunicated_. ...

For more, see Thomas Case on Christ’s excommunication of unrighteous excommunicators.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------

